# Scotty Fish Finder Mount.



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Any suggestions on where to find one in central Ohio. I wanted to install a fish finder this weekend and really did not want to order one on line if at all feasible.

Also trying to limit my drive time since it is mothers day weekend and I have been placed on lock down for the most part.

I found a place in Gahanna that sells Lexel and I assume I should be able to find the foam fairly easy.

So really only thing I am looking for is the actual mounting bracket.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

You might want to check with West Marine or possibly Gander Mtn but I had to order mine for my kayak. The West Marine on Sawmill has stocked less and less Scotty products over the last year or so. Gander mostly carries rod holders but they might have a fish finder mount or one that can work for a mount. Are you using the Humminbird Kayak Transducer Mounting Kit? If not I would look at this way to install your transducer. Works great for me on my Tarpon. Any questions about it let me know. 
http://www.captdick.net/NEW%20PRODUCTS.htm


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Actually to mount the transducer I have seen a lot of people use foam cut to match the size of the transducer. Tight on fundage right now so I am going to try the first route using foam before I buy a mounting kit.

Basically, you cut the foam yo match the size of the transducer with the exception of leaving a little room to play in front and back of the transducer. Partially fill with lexel, insert transducer making sure to remove the air bubbles, allow to set. Pretty much the skinny of the set up.
Similar to this [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq1Dj5MrDYA"]YouTube- Kayak Fishing - How to install a Fish Finder on a Kayak[/nomedia]

Was going to make a battery box using the 10 AA idea with parts from Radio Shack.



The Reynoldsburg gander did not have them that was the first place I checked cause it was on my way home from work. Ill call West Marine and see if the carry them. 

I was just trying to get this project completed before my trip next weekend but If I can not find the mount then it will have to wait till I can order one.

Either way I hate it just sitting there staring at me begging to be used.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like you have a plan..hopefully you can make it happen this weekend. I thought about the 10AA idea until I found a 12 volt battery and charger from Cabelas for $25. Fits nicely in my waterproof box. 4"H x 6"L X 2-1/2"W. Lasts for days without a re-charge, light weight plus ready to use out of the box.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks man. I like that battery might have to see if I can squeeze that one in. If not now at least in the future.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

fishwendel2 said:


> Are you using the Humminbird Kayak Transducer Mounting Kit? If not I would look at this way to install your transducer. Works great for me on my Tarpon. Any questions about it let me know.
> http://www.captdick.net/NEW%20PRODUCTS.htm


Holy smokes!!! When did they come out with this? I've had so much difficulty getting the transducer to stick without air bubbles affecting the signal--the goop usually runs out the sides! Gotta get this! THANK YOU!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

That video is great. I too am thinking of adding a finder to my kayak in the very near future (possibly this weekend). Couple of questions for you. Where did you find the Lexel? What fish finder are you installing?


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Installing a Lawrance X37 I bought off of Muskarp. There is a Hardware store in Gahanna that has some. 

I forget what the site is but I found a site that showed dealers by Zipcode.

When I run into work tomorrow to get a couple of things I forgot Ill post the name of the store.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Found the Lexel at the Roush Hardware store on the corner of dublin road/161 (Route 33 exit).


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Im going to have to order my darn Scotty mount so that idea is out for this weekend......


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I had trouble finding one of these too here locally. I made mine out of lexan and mounted it to my Scotty 3 rod holder. I can get better pictures if needbe.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Tim,

I like your rod holder setup a lot. I thought about it for my boat but it will end up being out of reach. If I may ask, how did you mount the transducer?

Cheers!


PS: What do you do with the 3rd rod?


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been torn about Tims set up.

I do like it and looks really functional however the thing that fears me is that they will be sitting to high for some of the areas I fish. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Just as an FYI, there are other ways to carry rods in a kayak without using a traditional rod holder.
I know of more than a few guys that kind of "strap" them down to their kayak.
One set up that comes to mind, the guy has a 8-9" section of PVC pipe mounted to the bow, kind of on the side and parallel to the kayak. Then he just has some stretchy tie down stuff back by the cockpit.
He puts his rod tips into the PVC up front and then just straps his grips with the stretchy tie down. His rods run down the side of his yak.
As with anything, you just have to make sure you don't mount anything that will interfere with your paddle stroke. The above set up, you have to make sure your reels won't be in the way of your paddling.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

leovpin said:


> Tim,
> 
> I like your rod holder setup a lot. I thought about it for my boat but it will end up being out of reach. If I may ask, how did you mount the transducer?
> 
> ...


I rigged up a PVC mount for the transducer (will get some pictures today) that works really well.

The 3rd rod is my shorty 4'4" ugly stick with mini spinning reel that I mainly use in tight spots 



Mykidsr1 said:


> I have been torn about Tims set up.
> 
> I do like it and looks really functional however the thing that fears me is that they will be sitting to high for some of the areas I fish.
> 
> Just a thought.


What's good about this setup is that you can adjust the height/angle of the rods so as to keep them out of the way when getting far back into some of the heavier wooded areas.

I'll try to get some pictures today of my whole setup and get them posted up.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Bubbagon, the strap-down carrying idea sounds interesting, any pictures? 

Tim, I'll be waiting anxiously to see more images of your rig.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

My favorite Idea for carrying rods so far was simply using the Berkly wall mount Rod holder and mounting to the front of the Yak.

Bubba,
If you look at w2n's (From KBF) yak you'll know what I mean. Eventually I think I will go that route with the holders.

As far as Im concerned all I really need it the mount for the FF so that I can use a scotty base and not have to drill any more holes then necessary. Once I get one everything will be low enough so that when I duck to get under a log jam nothing will be in danger of getting snagged. With the exception of my head of course.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

The only issue with having them mounted to the front like w2n's, is that if you have a boat that isn't overly long, you may not have enough space up front to mount them securely. But then again, it's probably ok if the rods hang over the bow a bit. That's what's great about this sport, there's so many ways you can customize your setup to your liking that the possibilities are fairly endless.

BTW...anyone else sick of this rain?


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

double post


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

The rain does suck. The river in town is high as heck, flowing waaaaay to fast and chocolate milk in color. I will have to wait a week or so to go out. I did manage to catch some smallies from shore (who said that they don't eat in muddy water?).


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Rain. is that what they call this crap. 

I just thought Mother Nature decided to piss on all of us for a month

So Yes I am sick of it now. We needed it to get the rivers and streams up a bit but the dark and dreary days are getting very old very quick.

As far as the Rod holder like w2n's goes and the rods hanging over the bow. Really it is not much different then having a scotty or a ram on a Sink. They will hang over as well. Not to mention I would rather them hang over in the front where I can see them instead of the back where I normally pay no mind to.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Ha! Think about it, it will be snowing in like 5 months 

I have a pair of the berkley rod holders and played with them last night (KBF is the sheeet, by the way!). The darn thing is that the front deck on the Vapor 10 is only 2 ft long so there isn't any good place to attach the second half of the rig.

I think I made my mind. The plan is to mount a triple holder on the cup holder with a threaded round flush mount and just reach for the rods when I need them. I'll have 4 ft of rod sticking out the front but as you said I can keep an eye on them. Right now, I am trying to figure out how big those scotty triples are so I can know if they will stick out to the sides and get in the ways of paddling. 

If it is not raining too bad, I am heading to my semi-private, vip only little lake tomorrow


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

GL man we are all (5 or 6 of us anyways) heading down to AEP tomorrow.

And Please dont ever mention "snow" again....lol I was just getting used to not seeing any....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Leovpin, 
IMO, you might regret the triple Scotty on the drink holder deal. Here's why.
Rod holders up front HAVE to be just that perfect distance from YOU. Meaning they have to be far enough forward that they don't interfere with your paddle, but not too far forward where you can't reach them. You also have to consider what happens when you're fighting and/or landing a fish.
When you have a fish on, you sometimes need to reach your rod forward to make sure the line clears the rods in the holders. This is easy if you don't have to reach too far, but if your rod holders are too far forward you won't be able to reach past them to clear the rod tips and bad things happen after that.

It's not hard to judge the distance. Just look at your paddle stroke and move them just forward enough to clear your paddle stroke.
In your case with that oversized cockpit, I think you should consider a couple of the clamp on rod holders and just clamp it on wherever that perfect distance is.
They are cheap and obviously very movable.

Here's my set up. My rod tips do indeed stick out past the bow of my boat, but its a non factor. When fighting a fish I can easily and without thought, reach out and clear the other rod tips if needed.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

You are correct. The rods sticking past the bow that much would be a recipe for disaster. I'll check into the clam on holders. Thanks for the warning 

Back to the drawing board....


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

BTW, sweet set up!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks.
I think your options are clamp ons, some type of bar going across the cockpit at the right distance, or put them in the rear.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

First, let me thank all of you for you helpful posts. I know us novices can be annoying with our questions.

That being said, I have another one

I decided, after sitting in the boat for a bit, and analyzing the mechanics of my paddle stroke and fishing motion that mounting rod holders behind me is the way to go. I am set on scotty's mainly because I can get two for the price of one RAM. 

Here is the question: should I use the regular mount or the round flush mount? I was inclined towards the flush mount to keep the rods low and close to the deck, the only problem I see here is not having enough clearance to have spinning outfits in the holder with the reel down.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You nailed it with the spinning rod handles being too long and/or reels too big. Use the regular style mount to get the rod holders a little up off the deck.
Plus there's less pucker actor drilling some holes for bolts as opposed to the 1 1/2" hole for the flush mount.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Good point. Before I pull the trigger. Let's vote:

(A) Power Lock
(B) Baitcaster/Spinning

to see the candidates go to 

http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/fishing-rod-holders.htm

Thanks!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I vote for whichever you can find locally. They both look nice.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Get the baitcasting/spinning rod holders the power lock ones are really big compared to the alternative. I have one of each due to being an idiot and will be removing the power lock one once I get a Fish Finder mount.

You will regret the size difference. 

Use Bubbas advice look locally for both and look at the difference in size the smaller one is made perfect for Kayaks.

Dont make the same mistake I made and wast 25 bucks.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

I ended up not finding them locally so I had to go the amazon. com route. I checked out the specs and got the baitcaster/pinning model. I got two units for 40 bucks with free shipping, there are cheapers ones around but I don't like buying from vendors I don't know. I will be mounting them behind the seat for now. The net thing on my list is a fishfinder. After that I should stop drilling holes on my boat....


----------

